# The pelliteirs



## wvlogger

Is it just me or is amercain loggers the only non staged show on any more? And i have to say i love that bunch. Real down to earth people who know nothing but work. i would love to work for them.


----------



## pinemartin

What would you do drive one of there trucks?? seems thats all they do.


----------



## wvlogger

pinemartin said:


> What would you do drive one of there trucks?? seems thats all they do.



absoulutaly i love driving truck


----------



## pinemartin

???? thought you was a logger. you would give up felling to be a truck driver.


----------



## wvlogger

pinemartin said:


> ???? thought you was a logger. you would give up felling to be a truck driver.



i go were the money is


----------



## DJ4wd

Im a Class A cdl driver who loves to cut wood...so yeah I love that show!


----------



## Woodcutteranon

I think they seem like a bunch of good people. I watch the show but it does seem more like a trucking company that hauls wood instead of a logging company. 

My critique would be the same as on AxMen...NEED MORE CHAINSAWS!!:greenchainsaw:


----------



## chevytaHOE5674

Like Ax Men it is a lot of over hyped drama. OMG theres a muddy road, OMG the road is bumpy, OMG its 5am and we are working, OMG we drive for 12 days without sleep BS....

Everything they do is so dangerous and can kill you at any second. They make it sound like nobody survives logging.


----------



## biggenius29

I like that show the best out of all of them. Friends of mine were in Lewisville last weekend for the truck show and they ran into Eldin, they said he was the nicest guy. He was a down to earth guy that had all the time in the world to talk. 

They got talking about trucks and running trains and somehow it came up about backing up and he said non of his guys can back a set of trains up. While over here if you run trains being able to back them up is part of the job.


----------



## wvlogger

biggenius29 said:


> I like that show the best out of all of them. Friends of mine were in Lewisville last weekend for the truck show and they ran into Eldin, they said he was the nicest guy. He was a down to earth guy that had all the time in the world to talk.
> 
> They got talking about trucks and running trains and somehow it came up about backing up and he said non of his guys can back a set of trains up. While over here if you run trains being able to back them up is part of the job.



this is what i am talking about. just an awesome bunch of people


----------



## IcePick

I agree, they're some great fellas, and I love their french canadian accents. Best logging show on television right now, hands down.

All the chit about it being a trucking company...so what? They do it right and make money, it's working for them to use the feller bunchers, so why stop?


----------



## logging22

They did so use a chainsaw once, building a bridge. It was a MS 1...something and it ran and everything. Think the guy was wearing PPE and everything. PFTTTT. What a joke. Show should be called American Truckers.


----------



## tomtrees58

i like them and bobby goodson tom trees


----------



## IcePick

tomtrees58 said:


> i like them and bobby goodson tom trees



I never heard of bobby goodson tom trees, that's a long name, indian maybe?


----------



## DJ4wd

:monkey:


----------



## tomtrees58

IcePick said:


> I never heard of bobby goodson tom trees, that's a long name, indian maybe?



hes the owner of the show swamp loggers


----------



## DJ4wd

just in case you were not joking Icepick...Bobby Goodson is the name of the guy who owns the swamp logging company and Tom Trees is the sig, of the one writing the post.


----------



## wvlogger

IcePick said:


> I never heard of bobby goodson tom trees, that's a long name, indian maybe?



hes the swamp logger


----------



## 371groundie

i put axmen in a league of its own. but its not a good leauge. 

american and swamp loggers feel like they are on the same level to me. just real logging companies with TV cameras. ive spoken with several of the pelletiers and thier employees and they are all genuine. no difference if there is a camera infront of them or not. 

honestly i think that trucking is highlighted on the show because its easier to film and more interesting. the mechanized logging really takes some of the fun out of it. especially in the wood they are in. the ground conditions are what makes swamp loggers interesting. 

good luck finding chainsaws on TV. no one will pay the insurance to have a man on the ground. and the production just isnt there compared to mechanized. axmen could include a chainsaw/cable skidder operation from the appalaichans or northeast, or a chainsaw/forwarder operation from the lake states. but think about how it will look in the "load count" 

browning 567
rygaard 563
S$S 57 (logs not loads)
joe schmoe 3


----------



## wvlogger

371groundie said:


> i put axmen in a league of its own. but its not a good leauge.
> 
> american and swamp loggers feel like they are on the same level to me. just real logging companies with TV cameras. ive spoken with several of the pelletiers and thier employees and they are all genuine. no difference if there is a camera infront of them or not.
> 
> honestly i think that trucking is highlighted on the show because its easier to film and more interesting. the mechanized logging really takes some of the fun out of it. especially in the wood they are in. the ground conditions are what makes swamp loggers interesting.
> 
> good luck finding chainsaws on TV. no one will pay the insurance to have a man on the ground. and the production just isnt there compared to mechanized. axmen could include a chainsaw/cable skidder operation from the appalaichans or northeast, or a chainsaw/forwarder operation from the lake states. but think about how it will look in the "load count"
> 
> browning 567
> rygaard 563
> S$S 57 (logs not loads)
> joe schmoe 3



i would love to see a east coast maybe a wv cat logging deal. Boy would that be diffrent


----------



## keith811

who cares about the load count. when I see these guys complain about the work I'd at least like to see one of them do something besides take chokers off the logs. I saw one eppisode they had the rookie send gas down. for what? they have no chainsaws. ax men is the biggest joke. I only watch it because I can dvr and fast forward to the dud in the swamp actually working for his money and struggling to get by. the 2 big companies and the river loggers with that fat guy and his maybe they'll do better next time bull. You want a show with real loggers you have to go to a small company. Maybe a small mill that does their own logging. That fat ass with retard company would have been in the hospital had been dealing with real loggers running that flabby jaw like he does. That is an eppisode I wont miss when someone finnally says that's it and lays that slob on the ground with a broken nose. ha


----------



## Oly's Stump

I like Bobby Goodson logging (Swamp Loggers) the best. Cannot understand why he has no website! American Loggers is second. It looks to me that they sub out the felling. Why do they do that? Must be a reason!


----------



## Cedarkerf

Heli Loggers is in its own league above the rest. Lots of saws in big trees.


----------



## loadthestove

keith811 said:


> That fat ass with retard company would have been in the hospital had been dealing with real loggers running that flabby jaw like he does. That is an episode I wont miss when someone finally says that's it and lays that slob on the ground with a broken nose. ha



:agree2: Cant wait for that episode


----------



## tomtrees58

Oly's Stump said:


> I like Bobby Goodson logging (Swamp Loggers) the best. Cannot understand why he has no website! American Loggers is second. It looks to me that they sub out the felling. Why do they do that? Must be a reason!



yes if you remember they got a man hurt bad and stop hand cutting


----------



## groundsmgr

The pelliters and goodson are down to earth, and you know when push come to shove they would do anything to keep there works working and happy.
Axmen allthey are are a bunch of wineasses, especiall ryegard.


----------



## 371groundie

Oly's Stump said:


> I like Bobby Goodson logging (Swamp Loggers) the best. Cannot understand why he has no website! American Loggers is second. It looks to me that they sub out the felling. Why do they do that? Must be a reason!



no more hand crews due to too many people being hurt. they have thier own harvesting crews (hence why they were firing the guy off the limber) and also contract out (scott in the processor)

BTW ive talked with alot of cut to length crews and it seems that more than half the processor operators in the maine woods are named scott.


----------



## wvlogger

371groundie said:


> BTW ive talked with alot of cut to length crews and it seems that more than half the processor operators in the maine woods are named scott.



boy if that aint something


----------



## mercer_me

American Loggers is the best show ever made IMO.


----------



## coastalfaller

:


Cedarkerf said:


> Heli Loggers is in its own league above the rest. Lots of saws in big trees.



:agree2:


----------



## gunnarfan

*Pelletier episode on why no saws*

If anyone recalls on an earlier episode they get into why they don't use chainsaws. I'll let you do your own googling on the subject.

I've been doing some noodling on the family tree and have had fun tracking down the list of 16 kids from the generation my grandfather David Pelletier (changed to Pelkey by the mill) and Gerald's father William Pelletier came from.

Thanks for the posts of the restaurant. I'm looking forward to going up. I moved out of Millinocket 20 years ago. Family still has a camp just north of town.


----------



## ShaneMc610

mercer_me said:


> American Loggers is the best show ever made IMO.



I agree. I dont like any of the other shows besides Swamp Loggers. Ax Men, like everyone previously said, is just a bunch of nothing in my opinion.


----------



## Marc

coastalfaller said:


> :
> 
> :agree2:



Yeah, not only was the content of Heli Loggers amazing, as in where and what they were cutting... I was baffled by the cinematography. How they got some of those shots is beyond me. They must have spent a ton of time rigging cameras and whatnot. Hats off to those guys for getting everything right. And as fate would have it, the one logging show that didn't get its own series. Booooo.


----------



## atgreene

I made it to Pelletiers Restaurant a couple weeks ago. Nice place, nice food, good atmosphere. Seemed like they did it up right, other than a bit small. 2 pm on a Sunday afternoon we were 7th. in line to get in.

Here's a pic of Telos Garage, the restaurant, one of their trucks coming down the Golden Road and another truck I came across up off Loon Lake Road that was having a bad day.

Hope posting the pics is ok.


----------



## MEForester

Woodcutteranon said:


> I think they seem like a bunch of good people. I watch the show but it does seem more like a trucking company that hauls wood instead of a logging company.
> 
> My critique would be the same as on AxMen...NEED MORE CHAINSAWS!!:greenchainsaw:



If you don't truck it, the wood isn't going to move off the landing very well. Trucking is a huge part of it so that's what you see. Mech. harvesting isn't all that interesting on TV unless something breaks or gets mired in mud. By contrast all sorts of random crap happens to the truckers. Ratings is what they are after. I used to work up off the Golden Rd in that area and part of the reason they feature so much trucking is because it's as remote as it is. Miles and miles of dirt road in the middle of no where.


----------



## mercer_me

Awsome pics. I went upta the resterant and it was great.


----------



## gunnarfan

nice to see some mainer's taking charge of this thread.. even if the name is spelled wrong. we (my branch of pelletier) frigged it all up in Millinocket when it got chopped to Pelkey in the mill.

one thought i had was that if they ever changed networks (like to the History Channel)they should change the name of the show to "Golden Road Truckers". Its a discovery channel thing I think.. like American Choppers .... thus American Loggers. 


one day i'll have to look myself in the mirror and ask "why is it that a guy going to school to be a substance abuse counselor has to have 4 100cc+ chainsaws?" 

maybe its because of a family trait to push for bigger (can't get away from wood)or maybe its so i can hang at saw shops and help these truck drivers get there license back through the DEEP program!


----------



## 74craig

Marc said:


> Yeah, not only was the content of Heli Loggers amazing, as in where and what they were cutting... I was baffled by the cinematography. How they got some of those shots is beyond me. They must have spent a ton of time rigging cameras and whatnot. Hats off to those guys for getting everything right. And as fate would have it, the one logging show that didn't get its own series. Booooo.



:agree2::agree2:That was by far the best show!The best show never gets its own series.


----------



## gunnarfan

spoiler alert. keep an eye out for some Dolmar saws.. they just got a bunch shipped up. chainsaws are used there more than i thought.. just not for felling. i had a semi family reunion with Jeff. i had bumped into him unexpectedly at BK. nice guy. he had given my social work client some coupons while i was planning an order. he remembered the store my folks used to run over 20 years ago. i told him.. yeah i'd pop up but after the show came on i didn't want to pull the "long lost cousin that came out of the wood work routine". got an invite to the garage... i was glad cause i've wanted to check out that forwarder for months now.


----------



## atgreene

mercer_me said:


> Awsome pics. I went upta the resterant and it was great.



The third pic really shows a bad day. lol


----------



## gunnarfan

Ah apparently the saw order got processed through Ware's. I would like Dolmar to make another large displacement saw like the 153/166. Basically the 7900 is all I hear anything about these days.


----------



## Kwdog75

pinemartin said:


> What would you do drive one of there trucks?? seems thats all they do.



Back in the mid 90's i delivered most of their Western Star's to the dealer in Bangor, Maine. Those trucks pulled like crazy!


----------



## 04superduty

biggenius29 said:


> They got talking about trucks and running trains and somehow it came up about backing up and he said non of his guys can back a set of trains up. While over here if you run trains being able to back them up is part of the job.



But here in Michigan they can also lock the dolly pin, which makes backing possible, I didn't see any dolly locks on the trucks on the show, not saying that there wasn't any I just didn't see any. If you drive a gravel train you have to be able to back up, otherwise you would never be dumping at the pile, just the middle of the yard. 
The new tri-drive truck was pulling what looked like a hybrid B-train setup, which pull and back up better than the traditional A-trains shown.


----------



## Jumper

I get a kick out of the Maine pronounciation of their name Pell le teer. A couple of miles to the north it is Pelle she eh!!


----------



## TMFARM 2009

i like both american loggers and swamp loggers better then the axmen... to me it seems more real then the axmen show. i like watching different machinery in action...lets face it almost anyone can run a saw, but how many people actually even see some of the processors skidders shovels etc, in real life.. but hey around here most loggers just use skidsteers and or loaders. but all you see here is corn....


----------



## PB

gunnarfan said:


> Ah apparently the saw order got processed through Ware's. I would like Dolmar to make another large displacement saw like the 153/166. Basically the 7900 is all I hear anything about these days.


 
Ware's don't sell Dolmar do they? Are you sure it wasn't Falconer's over in Brewer? Last time I was up to Ware's they had Jonsered, Husky, Stihl and Echo; no Dolmar.


----------



## mueller

Swamp Loggers meet American Loggers


----------



## Grace Tree

mueller said:


> Swamp Loggers meet American Loggers


If this is Dave I just want you to know I LOVE that show. 
Thanks,
Phil


----------



## mueller

it is... thanks for watching, we will be back on in september!!


----------



## rb142

Welcome to the site Dave. Great show!


----------



## mimilkman1

mueller said:


> it is... thanks for watching, we will be back on in september!!


 
Can't wait!

Kyle


----------



## banshee67

same here, love watching swamp loggers, one of my favorite shows on tv

would love to eat some of your bbq :msp_thumbup:


----------



## gloud

Another Yankee that wants to 1. Taste your BBQ 2. always watches your show. Much better show than Axmen. 
I could see working for Bobby He seems like a stand up guy. 



mueller said:


> it is... thanks for watching, we will be back on in september!!


----------



## jpsheb

**bump**



wvlogger said:


> Is it just me or is amercain loggers the only non staged show on any more? And i have to say i love that bunch. Real down to earth people who know nothing but work. i would love to work for them.



I've been watching American Loggers & Ax Men, and I think that although Ax Men is more entertaining, American Loggers has a much better crew and equipment. I found myself drooling when they brought in that new forwarder from Sweden. Only problem, is they spend alot of time on trucking. I know it's important, and impressive with those double 12-footers, but I want to watch logging!

BTW, If I seem a little behind the curve on this one, it's because we can't get cable out here, so I've been getting these on DVDs :redface:


----------

